# IH Corn Planter issues



## Danny Pugh (Jun 6, 2020)

I need help with a IH corn planter can anyone help me?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If you need parts, have a look at Case IH parts.
https://partstore.caseih.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::home


----------

